# Geography & Demographics: Men's Perspective



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Some topics in the CWI section raised thoughts about how differently temptations are aligned for people in different parts of the country and the globe. For example, one poster cited how an OP's husband was seduced perhaps for lack of men of comparable quality. I live in the metro DC area [to our non-American readers: that's the district that is the US capital and the adjacent suburbs of the states of Virginia and Maryland, tied together by common infrastructure, a metro system, and a common economy], where the traditional evil DC institutions and their contractors in recent decades have spawned many firms thriving in the private sector serving the IT, medical-device, biotech, engineering, and other industries.

The result in the 20-35 population is a skewed balance between middle-to-upper-class men and attractive women. Just read this rant that went viral (I love the photo under #3--it speaks the thousand words from the rest of the article). I noticed in my travels that this is not the same in parts of the US South, Midwest, or the Northewest (not to mention Eastern Europe). The two factors seem to be: not just the proportion of women who are innately beautiful, but also the proportion of men with the financial wherewithal and cultural/educational level. Not to say that if E. Europe keeps becoming wealthier and DC suddenly becomes poor that they'd become equivalent, but their marriage markets would still look different from today's.

What has your experience been? If you could choose any place on earth, where would you live if you were a young man making a good living? Would fishing with dynamite become boring and would you, when time comes to settle down, look for something not as easy as Eastern Europe but not as much a sausage-fest as DC?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

FrenchFry said:


> I actually just read a hilarious article that is going to be censored:
> 
> ****blocked by Redistribution: A Pick-up Artist in Denmark
> 
> ...


He has the charm of Uday Hussein.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Try not to stick around the CWI section too much, it fks with your head, makes you paranoid until you get pulled back into reality. You need to be very strong and very centered if you want to venture there to help people without being affected by the madness itself - and I admire folk who do.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Oh god, you seriously linked a RooshV article.


You made me google who this is. So he's a pickup artist, or is there more to him that's repulsive? I just remembered this article today because everyone who lives in this area shared it on social media.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmm... all the people who shared this article could have mentioned that to me  But, regardless, if you isolate the words from the author for a second, it's a common theme and he's far from the first Washingtonian to express it.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

moco82 said:


> Hmm... all the people who shared this article could have mentioned that to me  But, regardless, if you isolate the words from the author for a second, it's a common theme and he's far from the first Washingtonian to express it.


I live in the DC Metro area. This guy is a [email protected], Those who share his sentiments are pathetic a$$holz. It is possible for a theme to be common and moronic at the same time. 

Just personal opinion, not to be taken as judging anyone.....


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, rise above the stupid pictures. So if he says that 2 + 2 = 4, I have to pretend like it is not?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

moco82 said:


> Hmm... all the people who shared this article could have mentioned that to me  But, regardless, if you isolate the words from the author for a second, it's a common theme and he's far from the first Washingtonian to express it.


Ahem, you read the article and couldn't figure out the guy is a raging azzhole? Isolate his words? His enter premise is that their aren't enough good looking chicks in DC for him to bone/rape/drug/film so even if you take away his "words" the underlier is still I'm a rapist pig who blames women for not wanting me because I'm a rapist pig.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Philat said:


> It is possible for a theme to be common and moronic at the same time.


So dissect the theme, not the messenger. Do you think that the DC area has a ratio of middle-to-upper-class single men to attractive women that is the same as elsewhere in North America?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

When I've read this article originally, it was reported on a third-party site and I had no idea or cared who the original author was.

But, regardless, of course I regret including that link now. If you can't re-read the original post disregarding the link, then just ignore this thread.

I'd like to hear from the men of TAM, though, on the main topic of the original post. Anyone?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

moco82 said:


> So dissect the theme, not the messenger. Do you think that the DC area has a ratio of middle-to-upper-class single men to attractive women that is the same as elsewhere in North America?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You're married and until you sort that part out, why do you care what the ratio is of single men to single women?


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

moco82 said:


> So dissect the theme, not the messenger. Do you think that the DC area has a ratio of middle-to-upper-class single men to attractive women that is the same as elsewhere in North America?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Where else in North America? Los Angeles, Butte, El Paso, Juneau, the Sea Islands? Sorry. the premise itself is idiotic (which becomes evident as soon as one attempts to define "attractive women").

Since this is your thread I'll just say thanks for your hospitality.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

All I know is that Texas, at least my part of Texas, is extraordinarily blessed with an abundance of great-looking women.

It's a good place to be a homely dude.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

GTdad said:


> All I know is that Texas, at least my part of Texas, is extraordinarily blessed with an abundance of great-looking women.
> 
> It's a good place to be a homely dude.


:smcowboy: Not a native but Texas does have some good looking people. Austin in particular.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Philat said:


> Where else in North America? Los Angeles, Butte, El Paso, Juneau, the Sea Islands? Sorry. the premise itself is idiotic (which becomes evident as soon as one attempts to define "attractive women").


Do me a favor and visit the District of Columbia and then Warsaw, Poland, in succession. If you still find the premise "idiotic", then, adieu.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> You're married and until you sort that part out, why do you care what the ratio is of single men to single women?


It's a topic that was impossible for me and my friends to ignore when we were young, single, and traveled the world. The contrast between gender dynamics in different regions was obvious, and it didn't come down to the black-and-white empowerment issues of old. The propensity to cheat that was discussed in CWI highlighted the regional differences once again, and brought from memory all those traveling discussions.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

moco82 said:


> I'd like to hear from the men of TAM, though, on the main topic of the original post. Anyone?


You had to know that you'd catch holy hell with that link. Was that your goal?

I read your OP, but I'm still not quite sure what your question is. If it's just would I, as a single guy, prefer to live in a city with more available and attractive women, does that even need to be asked?


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> You had to know that you'd catch holy hell with that link. Was that your goal?


Poor editorial skills. I haven't re-read this article in 2-3 years or so (I actually read it together with my SO, and we laughed at the UltraBar picture because we've both been there). The goal was to crystallize the local male populace's rant succinctly.



> I read your OP, but I'm still not quite sure what your question is. If it's just would I, as a single guy, prefer to live in a city with more available and attractive women, does that even need to be asked?


The question is which geographic region you would choose.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

moco82 said:


> The question is which geographic region you would choose.


I'm in my 40's, but I don't know if I'd be looking up male/female ratios if I was in my 20's and looking for a region. The job, the commute, crime, cost of living, etc. would all come into play. After figuring that out, I might think about that ratio.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> I'm in my 40's, but I don't know if I'd be looking up male/female ratios if I was in my 20's and looking for a region. The job, the commute, crime, cost of living, etc. would all come into play. After figuring that out, I might think about that ratio.


Precisely, after all those things lower down Maslow's pyramid.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

FrenchFry said:


> Seriously, you figure that this dude is a rapey misogynist scumbag and you say "separate the words from the author" when the article itself has this as a picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that strombolli or pizza, I can't tell. Mmmm ... strombolli.


----------

